# outfit or buy?



## apowers (May 9, 2008)

I am 5'7.5" and about 125-130lbs and I currently have an wavesport EZ. I find it is a little big and I have trouble rolling it. I am a fairly new kayaker and was wondering if it is worth it to get it outfitted or if I should consider selling it and buying something that fits better. I like that it is a versatile boat, it just feels big, but since it is my first boat, I really don't have anything to compare it to. Any suggestions?


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

On one hand, you can't really judge a boat with out outfitting it. Rolling a non-outfitted boat is just a pain in the ass as your hip snap has as much to do with the roll as your paddle does.

On the other hand, if you are 120 to 30 lbs the boat is too big. I cant remember the volume off the top of my head, but know that it is too big for me at 135lbs. If you want a riverrunning boat, a EZG 45 or 50 would be bettered suited for you.


----------



## ntibbs (Oct 23, 2003)

I have an ezg 42 that would be perfect for ya


----------

